# Super Bowl 2013 XLVII GDG



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

You heard it here first ...

Super Bowl XLVII -

Denver Broncos (Peyton Manning) vs. Seattle Seahawks (RW 1 & Lynch).

Line up your 'Vegas' money ...

WD


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

You think seattle is going to beat atlanta at home? I dont think they can do it,but they may surprise me.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the Seahawks are currently 3-1 to win the NFC Championship, and 8-1 to win the SB

the Broncos are currently even money to win the AFC Championship and 3-1 to win the SB (current favorite just slightly ahead of the Pats)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

While the Seahawks are an impressive young team to make it to the SB they will have to win two more games on the road, Atlanta and either SF or GB, the odds on that are long.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

When Aaron Rodgers was asked if he was disapointed San Fran did not draft him Aaron responded "not as disapointed as they are gonna be!"

Can't wait to see the payback!!!!!


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

I HATE the Dirty Birds and the Seahawks are my 2nd most Favo Team!, but I think the Crows get it done this Play-off season and win twice @ home and lose to Denver in the Superbowl.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

This weekend; Broncos and Pats are both favored by 9 points, 49ers by 3 and Falcons by 2.5 points. If I were to bet the games, I'd take the dogs with the points. Though I think the Broncos, Pats, 49ers and Falcons will win. Would love to see an upset by the Seahawks.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> This weekend; Broncos and Pats are both favored by 9 points, 49ers by 3 and Falcons by 2.5 points. If I were to bet the games, I'd take the dogs with the points. Though I think the Broncos, Pats, 49ers and Falcons will win. Would love to see an upset by the Seahawks.


I'll take GB +3

A pack of Johnsonville brats against????????


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Stan,

If the seagulls come to Lambeau, are you going? I was at the vikqueens beating last weekend, hell of a good time..... still recovering.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

road kill said:


> I'll take GB +3
> 
> A pack of Johnsonville brats against????????


I said that I like the dogs plus the points. That means I would take the Packers and the 3 points. Will they win straight up? All I can tell you is that Candlestick is a tough stadium to win in. I think that the 49ers and Packers are the best two teams in the NFC and one of them will make it to the SB.. Luckily, they don't have to play the Giants;-)


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> I said that I like the dogs plus the points. That means I would take the Packers and the 3 points. Will they win straight up? All I can tell you is that Candlestick is a tough stadium to win in. I think that the 49ers and Packers are the best two teams in the NFC and one of them will make it to the SB.. Luckily, they don't have to play the Giants;-)


HAHAHAHA!!!!!!
True that on the G-men.


savage25xtreme said:


> Stan,
> 
> If the seagulls come to Lambeau, are you going? I was at the vikqueens beating last weekend, hell of a good time..... still recovering.


If Seattle comes to GB me and the redhead will be in attendance!!!!
We were at the last visit by the Seahawks................


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

road kill said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!!!!
> True that on the G-men.
> 
> If Seattle comes to GB me and the redhead will be in attendance!!!!
> We were at the last visit by the Seahawks................


They kept the 49ers from going to the big dance too. Should be a close game and one of the better ones this weekend. This weekend and this weekend ONLY, I am a Seahawks fan;-)


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> They kept the 49ers from going to the big dance too. Should be a close game and one of the better ones this weekend. This weekend and this weekend ONLY, I am a Seahawks fan;-)


Me too, but for probably different reasons.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

road kill said:


> I'll take GB +3
> 
> A pack of Johnsonville brats against????????


What is it with you guys and brats? Those things are disgusting.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

road kill said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!!!!
> True that on the G-men.
> 
> If Seattle comes to GB me and the redhead will be in attendance!!!!
> We were at the last visit by the Seahawks................


Wasn't that the one where Mat Hasselback upon winning the toss in OT said, "we'll take the ball, and we're going to score!"? That was funny when he threw a pick-six. I'm actually pulling for Seattle this year, but they better hope the 49ers beat the pack because there is no way the Pack will lose to Seattle with that "replacement ref" call looming in their minds.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> Wasn't that the one where Mat Hasselback upon winning the toss in OT said, "we'll take the ball, and we're going to score!"? That was funny when he threw a pick-six. I'm actually pulling for Seattle this year, but they better hope the 49ers beat the pack because there is no way the Pack will lose to Seattle with that "replacement ref" call looming in their minds.


No, it was the 42-20 ass whoopin' in the snow storm!!!!

It was literally like being in a snow-globe.
You could barely see across the field.

Favres last win in GB as a Packer.........the next week......the G-man kicked GB's butts!


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

road kill said:


> No, it was the 42-20 ass whoopin' in the snow storm!!!!
> 
> It was literally like being in a snow-globe.
> You could barely see across the field.
> ...


It looked like this....


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

Further thoughts -


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

Further thoughts -

This is not a rebuttle or criticism, simply a statement combining recent events:
momenteum of teams & individuals and coaching prowess ...

So, not a pundit, not a prognosticator or a Friday or Saturday QB, basic factors -
"home field advantage" & players returning to areas where they started their
career, composure, confidence, execution by key players ... in some ways ...
defines the "chill factor" may well define this weekend's games.

Yes, after this weekend, the picture/trend will be expected or a surprise ...

Kinda like a seasoned F.T. judge facing a laundry list of retrievers and
handlers ... some "steady good" ... some prone to old failures ..

Bill Connor


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Super Bowl XLVII, Broncos 31-21 over the Packers in a GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Game.
Dave Hare


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

DaveHare said:


> Super Bowl XLVII, Broncos 31-21 over the Packers in a GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Game. Dave Hare


The Packers will have their final game of this season on the 20th of January. There is a reason the betting odds are what they are .


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

I am and always will be a diehard Seahawks fan. That said I do follow the team and unfortunately the loss of Clemmons could really make beating the dirty birds tough. He is a big reason their defense is one of the best in the NFL. if some others can step it up and pick up the pass rushing slack they might win otherwise it could be very tough.

LT


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

DaveHare said:


> Super Bowl XLVII, Broncos 31-21 over the Packers in a GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Game.
> Dave Hare


Hmmmm, the Broncos better get busy and beat the Ravens if that prediction comes to pass!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

21-14 midway through the 2nd. Ravens will need to answer.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Broncos have their hands full with some questionable officiating...that and Champ Bailey being exposed as "THE Lock down CB"....Manning is showing MVP stuff...lots of game left


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Champ Bailey needs help and plenty of it!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Can't believe that Houston cut LSU's Trindon Holliday! He was the fastest man in College Football when he played.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Harbaugh never thinks his guys commit a penalty no matter how flagrant


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

With 8 Defensive Backs, how the heck does Denver allow LSU's Jacoby Jones beat them on deep route for the tie! If it wasn't for Trindon Holliday, Denver wouldn't even be in the game.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Franco, you're right!

Please remember this date regards,


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Not impressed with Jack Del Rio's defense, average Joe QB 20 yard completion average, Broncos deserve to lose


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Nice choke job Broncos


----------



## Larry Housman (Jun 4, 2012)

You say he's average, but he's got a 7-4 record in the playoffs and just outplayed Manning after outplaying Brady last year. One dropped pass away from the SB last year.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Flacco is definitley an upper tier QB, even before today's game. He played huge against the Broncos, was on the money with his passes, played clutch and made a solid Bronco's D look ordinary.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Peyton doesn't play well when it's cold outside or for that matter when he's outside.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Peyton doesn't play well when it's cold outside or for that matter when he's outside.


This one isn't on Peyton, 3 long desperation TD throws by Flacco were the difference


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

EdA said:


> This one isn't on Peyton, 3 long desperation TD throws by Flacco were the difference


The only thing desperate about about those TD's was the Bronco defense. Pitiful.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Good game played by the *4**9**e**r**s*.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

road kill said:


> When Aaron Rodgers was asked if he was disapointed San Fran did not draft him Aaron responded "not as disapointed as they are gonna be!"
> 
> Can't wait to see the payback!!!!!


Oooops! What happened?



Marvin S said:


> The Packers will have their final game of this season on the 20th of January. There is a reason the betting odds are what they are .


Well they had their final game alright but it didn't take that long



DaveHare said:


> Super Bowl XLVII, Broncos 31-21 over the Packers in a GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Game.
> Dave Hare


Whatever you do Dave do not give up your day job to become a handicapper;-)


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Losthwy said:


> Good game played by the *4**9**e**r**s*.


Humiliating game played by the .

Yes, that's what an invisible defense looks like in print. Their linebackers "led" by the ever-invisible A.J. (The Great White Hoax) Hawk never showed up. Capers had it all planned out for Kaepernick, a revolutionary 4-0-4 defense that let him run for the most yards for a quarterback in NFL history. Never been so embarrassed as a Packer backer - and with Green Bay's alleged defense the last few years, that's an awful lot of embarrassment to take into consideration.

MG


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

EdA said:


> Oooops! What happened?


A star was born!!!

That kid played one of the great games in NFL playoff history!!

Congrats to the 49'ers, well done!

Go win the Superbowl now!!

As far as Rodgers, I think GB will likely keep him..............


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

road kill said:


> A star was born!!!
> 
> That kid played one of the great games in NFL playoff history!!
> 
> ...


So are you still rooting for the Seahawks today?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> So are you still rooting for the Seahawks today?


I did not pick them in my private picks.
I just would have liked to see them in GB for the NFC championship game.
As would any Packer fan.
There is a difference between wishin' and putin' down the cash (so to speak).

I think Atlanta is getting dissed big time.
I also thought GB could beat San Fran.

My "money picks were Denver, San Fran, NE and Atlanta (though that is the tightest game to call.

My formula is based on PF & PA averaged over all the games.
+ 1 point for home field.

I had;

Denver by 7 (wrong)
San Fran by 2 (wrong)
NE by 7
Atlanta by .5

I still am a Packer fan.
I mean we have 13 World Championships, 4 SB's, why some teams barely have any.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

An East coast vs West coast, Harbaugh vs Harbaugh Super Bowl? Wouldn't the reporters love that, and wear us out with endless story lines.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

road kill said:


> I mean we have 13 World Championships, 4 SB's, why some teams barely have any.


Do you think anyone on the current roster would know who Fuzzy Thurston, Max McGee, or Boyd Dowler were?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

EdA said:


> Do you think anyone on the current roster would know who Fuzzy Thurston, Max McGee, or Boyd Dowler were?


You forgot Bart Starr and Jim Taylor, plus Paul Hornung.

Connections with SEC and this years BCS.
Right Franco?????



EdA said:


> An East coast vs West coast, Harbaugh vs Harbaugh Super Bowl? Wouldn't the reporters love that, and wear us out with endless story lines.


I think that would be the most intrigueing of the remaining match ups.


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

Harbaugh vs Harbaugh Super Bowl? Wouldn't the reporters love that, and wear us out with endless story lines. , That would be crazy the way they get worked up. They could do 3 round boxing match at halftime.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

road kill said:


> You forgot Bart Starr and Jim Taylor, plus Paul Hornung.
> 
> Connections with SEC and this years BCS.
> Right Franco?????
> ...


Starr played for some hillbilly school. Taylor undoubtedly was a Tiger and Horney was a golden domer.

All sports thread, here on RTF , ESPN where ever are all dominated by Homers. Everyone thinks there team is this the best. 

In the real world, I give that title to the Steelers. If the 49ers win another SB, they would be right there with them.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

road kill said:


> You forgot Bart Starr and Jim Taylor, plus Paul Hornung.
> 
> Connections with SEC and this years BCS.
> Right Franco?????
> ...




Ray Nitschke,,Elijah Pitts ,, Jerry Kramer..

All boyhood idols.

Gooser


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

road kill said:


> You forgot Bart Starr and Jim Taylor, l.


did not forget them but those were high profile guys and some twenty something might recognize their name

Forrest Gregg regards!


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

How about Jerry Kramer?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I hated the Packers when I was a kid because they beat my Cowboys...the only one I liked was a guy from Texas Tech..the Golden Palomino - Donny Anderson


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Lonny Taylor said:


> How about Jerry Kramer?


Aw man blast from the past. He was great on Seinfeld.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

road kill said:


> A star was born!!!
> 
> That kid played one of the great games in NFL playoff history!!
> 
> ...


A class post, some could learn from this example.........


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

road kill said:


> A star was born!!!
> 
> That kid played one of the great games in NFL playoff history!!
> 
> ...


 Was that kid that good or did GB suck that bad last night? Or both?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Seahawks may be missing their date with destiny

Nice clock management Pete, been coaching in the NFL long?


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Seattle Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT09:40101:28SEA 203-1Punt06:54101:03SEA 33328Fumble03:10102:39SEA 20638Punt09:13203:40SEA 30658Downs04:16204:16SEA 201360End of Half



Atlanta Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT15:00105:20ATL 251154Field Goal08:12101:18ATL 5037Intercepted Pass05:51102:41ATL 39861Touchdown00:31106:18ATL 131168Field Goal05:33201:17ATL 12388Touchdown


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

*Team Stat Comparison*



SeattleAtlanta1st Downs1014Passing 1st downs78Rushing 1st downs341st downs from penalties023rd down efficiency*1-5*
4-74th down efficiency*0-1*
0-0Total Plays3134Total Yards193268
Passing135135Comp-Att10-1712-18Yards per pass7.97.5Rushing58*133*
Rushing Attempts1316Yards per rush4.5*8.3*
Red Zone (Made-Att)*0-2*
1-2Penalties4-302-10Turnovers11Fumbles lost10
Interceptions thrown01Possession13:0616:54


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

EdA said:


> Seahawks may be missing their date with destiny
> 
> Nice clock management Pete, been coaching in the NFL long?


Doc they are very young............even Barry Switzer won a Super Bowl.........despite himself and Jerry.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Doc they are very young............even Barry Switzer won a Super Bowl.........despite himself and Jerry.


No doubt the Seahawks will have to be dealt with in the future but our PNW brethren have already penciled them in for the 2013 Super Bowl!

I remember when Jimmy's team made their first post season appearance and got drubbed by the Lions but they recovered and won 3 SBs, one with Barry at the helm when, as JJ stated, 100 coaches could have won with that team. Maybe JJ should have coached them and gotten it out if his system.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

EdA said:


> No doubt the Seahawks will have to be dealt with in the future but our PNW brethren have already penciled them in for the 2013 Super Bowl!
> 
> I remember when Jimmy's team made their first post season appearance and got drubbed by the Lions but they recovered and won 3 SBs, one with Barry at the helm when, as JJ stated, 100 coaches could have won with that team. Maybe JJ should have coached them and gotten it out if his system.


You are giving too much credit to JJ his actual statement was 500 coaches. Personally I wish to hell he would coach them himself at least we would go back to 1-15 and get some draft picks.......oh wait he would draft the Ryan Leaf of the future. 

Man I hope we outlive him.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Drive info: 14 plays, 80 yds, 7:36 - ATL Touchdown

Man that's a drive.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

I think Pete Carrol is pretty happy he came out of AAA ball right now.
And down goes Seattle..............


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

It appeared that Atlanta had subscribed to the Denver game plan, get ahead then play not to lose, what happened to play to win?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Franco said:


> This weekend; Broncos and Pats are both favored by 9 points, 49ers by 3 and Falcons by 2.5 points. If I were to bet the games, I'd take the dogs with the points. Though I think the Broncos, Pats, 49ers and Falcons will win. Would love to see an upset by the Seahawks.


Two of three, got to love playing on the books money for the fourth game. Would have loved to see the Seahawhs win but with the 2.5 points how can I complain.


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

EdA said:


> Nice choke job Broncos


Ed, I will eat crow on this one.When I walked out of the stadium FREEZING MY A** OFF,the feeling I had was winning a trial and missing the last bird in the 4th by Inches. VERY SAD DAY IN BRONCO LAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Dave Hare


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> No doubt the Seahawks will have to be dealt with in the future but our PNW brethren have already penciled them in for the 2013 Super Bowl!
> 
> I remember when Jimmy's team made their first post season appearance and got drubbed by the Lions but they recovered and won 3 SBs, one with Barry at the helm when, as JJ stated, 100 coaches could have won with that team. Maybe JJ should have coached them and gotten it out if his system.


Right now I haven't picked a game right all weekend, my SB teams are out, but still looking forward to next weekend to see how it all shakes out . Would like to see the Texans end the Patriots season .


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> Right now I haven't picked a game right all weekend, my SB teams are out, but still looking forward to next weekend to see how it all shakes out . Would like to see the Texans end the Patriots season .


Thanks Marvin you just eliminated any chance of a Texas team being relevantp


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Would like to see the Texans end the Patriots season .


Like _*mi*_ _*mano*_ Julio down by the schoolyard did the 'Hawks, huh?

MG


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Check out these Half-time stats!*

Team Stat Comparison*



HoustonNew England1st Downs1214Passing 1st downs99Rushing 1st downs351st downs from penalties003rd down efficiency*1-6*4-84th down efficiency0-00-0Total Plays3437Total Yards203260Passing146201Comp-Att14-2314-24Yards per pass6.38.4Rushing5759Rushing Attempts1112Yards per rush5.24.9Red Zone (Made-Att)1-22-3Penalties1-102-30Turnovers00Fumbles lost00Interceptions thrown00Possession14:2415:36


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Squawb has money on the PATS


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Maybe Bellichek will bench is starters and let the Oilers get within 9 ponts!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Franco said:


> Maybe Bellichek will bench is starters and let the Oilers get within 9 ponts!


Bellichek doesn't bet. If he did he would have a better wardrobe.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> It appeared that Atlanta had subscribed to the Denver game plan, get ahead then play not to lose, what happened to play to win?


One difference
Matt Ryan didn't take a knee with 30 something seconds left. Bronco's deserve to loose.. They quit playing and used bad strategy with a couple of minutes to go.
pete


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

I'll say it again ! How bout them Pats !


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Does Manning still deserve MVP?


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Go ravens!!!


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Pete said:


> One difference
> Matt Ryan didn't take a knee with 30 something seconds left. Bronco's deserve to loose.. They quit playing and used bad strategy with a couple of minutes to go.
> pete


I cant believed they ran the ball on the late 3rd and 7.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

*Patriots over the Ravens*. I was surprised the Ravens won last week. Broncos did not play well. The Patriots will.

*49ers over the Falcons*. Niners put up road wins on GB, NO and NE. I think they do it again.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Losthwy said:


> *Patriots over the Ravens*. I was surprised the Ravens won last week. Broncos did not play well. The Patriots will.
> 
> *49ers over the Falcons*. Niners put up road wins on GB, NO and NE. I think they do it again.


I'll go with the 49ers pick, I don't think anyone will beat them the rest of this season. But, I like the Ravens over the Pats. Flacco is playing great, so well that he destroyed the Broncos solid Defense. Ravens have a better D than the Pats and the revenge factor.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

j towne said:


>


He's got a knife!


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Losthwy said:


> *Patriots over the Ravens*. I was surprised the Ravens won last week. Broncos did not play well. The Patriots will.
> 
> *49ers over the Falcons*. Niners put up road wins on GB, NO and NE. I think they do it again.


Maybe the ravens had something to do with the way the broncos played.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe Nicky - Flacco played great though I'm pretty sure it wasn't on account of his dedicating the playoff game to his old college coach, C.C. Keeler, who got fired last week. (C.C. = Can't Coach)

MG


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Bring on brady
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NJxOUcwPV4


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

*Team Stat Comparison*



San FranciscoAtlanta1st Downs1017Passing 1st downs514Rushing 1st downs421st downs from penalties113rd down efficiency1-32-44th down efficiency0-00-0Total Plays2533Total Yards160*297*
Passing*90*
271Comp-Att9-1218-24Yards per pass7.511.3Rushing7026
Rushing Attempts129Yards per rush5.82.9Red Zone (Made-Att)2-21-2Penalties3-191-15Turnovers00Fumbles lost00Interceptions thrown00Possession14:5215:08


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

neither team seems interested in playing DEFENSE today


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Niners Vernon Davis 85 must be wearing an invisible jersey


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

BonMallari said:


> neither team seems interested in playing DEFENSE today


Matt Ryan is hard to contain @ Home and ATL hasn't really had a 2nd half defense all year.....or ever lol


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

.... stinking 49ers....


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

and the Harbaugh Bowl just got that much closer to reality...


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Dustin D said:


> .... stinking 49ers....


........X2.........


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Dustin D said:


> Matt Ryan is hard to contain @ Home and ATL hasn't really had a 2nd half defense all year.....or ever lol


A Ryan interception and fumble and a costly personal foul on defense that gave the Niners a first down on the winning drive pretty much sealed it for Atlanta, feel bad for Tony Gonzalez.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought Eddie DeBartolo was in jail along with the ex Gov of Louisiana


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Dustin D said:


> and the Harbaugh Bowl just got that much closer to reality...


I think Mr Giselle Bundchen may have something to say about that....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> I thought Eddie DeBartolo was in jail along with the ex Gov of Louisiana


I just looked that up, Debartolo paid a million dollar fine and served two years probation, and was required to surrender control of the Forty Niners to his sister. Edwin Edwards former governor of LA should still be in the slammer unless he bribed his way out.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

EdA said:


> I just looked that up, Debartolo paid a million dollar fine and served two years probation, and was required to surrender control of the Forty Niners to his sister. Edwin Edwards former governor of LA should still be in the slammer unless he bribed his way out.


Erwin served hs time and was a good boy is jail. He's been out for months. Married a young woman, she is expecting and they have a Reality TV that is shooting curently!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Franco said:


> Erwin served hs time and was a good boy is jail. He's been out for months. Married a young woman, she is expecting and they have a Reality TV that is shooting curently!


Needed to make room for Nagin.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Is there a football coach at any level of competition who bitches, moans, and complains more than John Harbaugh?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

EdA said:


> Is there a football coach at any level of competition who bitches, moans, and complains more than John Harbaugh?


Jim Harbaugh...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

huntinman said:


> Jim Harbaugh...


Well it might be close but I still vote for John..


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

EdA said:


> Well it might be close but I still vote for John..


They are both pretty bad. Did you see Jim H. Flip out when he lost out on a replay call in the game with Atlanta. Jumping around like a maniac, threw his headset. It's a wonder he didn't get an unsportsmanlike conduct flag.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

huntinman said:


> They are both pretty bad. Did you see Jim H. Flip out when he lost out on a replay call in the game with Atlanta. Jumping around like a maniac, threw his headset. It's a wonder he didn't get an unsportsmanlike conduct flag.


Sometimes they complain without any identifiable reason, guess it would make for an interesting sidelight at the Super Bowl, which Harbaugh bitches the most!


----------



## Mike Kempel (Jan 2, 2013)

EdA said:


> Is there a football coach at any level of competition who bitches, moans, and complains more than John Harbaugh?


I think it just shows his passion for the game and his job. More coaches need the passion like him and his brother Jim. They are both obviously doing something right. Let's GO Ravens!


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Ridley looked down to me before he fumbled.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

The ball was loose and bouncing around before this photo.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Oh man. Looks like we have two weeks of "The Harbaugh Brothers" and Ray Lewis BS to endure. On the bright side, maybe we will not have to hear about Lance Armstrong and the kid from ND any more.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Can't believe Ray Lewis is going to the Superbowl on his last year!


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Mike Kempel said:


> I think it just shows his passion for the game and his job. More coaches need the passion like him and his brother Jim. They are both obviously doing something right. Let's GO Ravens!


Passion does not equal whining. Seems to me the refs should throw some unsportsmanlike conducts at the bench.


----------



## Mike Kempel (Jan 2, 2013)

Howard N said:


> Passion does not equal whining. Seems to me the refs should throw some unsportsmanlike conducts at the bench.


Or do you mean "Benches"? Cause it's a HARBOWL!!! GO Ravens!


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Go RAVENS.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

It will be a good day for professional football when Bernard Pollard's career is done. The guy is psycho. He trys to injure someone every time he steps on the field. The guys I admire most are the ones who hit hard and clean, without trying to end someone else's career.

Congratulations to the Ravens and their fans, and good luck in the Superbowl. -Paul


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Nicky, your boys looked awfully good. Of course, the Patsies' defense, like Green Bay's, looked awfully _*bad*_ - and that's what kept them out of the Super Bowl. As it did with Atlanta, despite Julio Jones' heroics. Speaking of Julio, if SF's opponent had been a team that had a real defense, like the one he used to play for...well, at least half the Har-Bowl wouldn't be happening.

MG


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

That's why they play the game. Denver's d was # 2 I think. The ravens are putting a lot of points, new o.c., made some changes on the O line and the D is healthy. They are finally playing the way they should have been all year. Flacco 8 td 0 in this post season.


----------



## Solvang (Nov 3, 2011)

Seems to be a lot of whining on this thread about whining, LOL

Ross


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.yardbarker.com/author/article_external/12715825?mailing_id=2128&linksrc=mb_main_col_10


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Dustin D said:


>


He's just doing his Jason Garrett imitiation.;-)


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Franco said:


> I'll go with the 49ers pick, I don't think anyone will beat them the rest of this season. But, I like the Ravens over the Pats. Flacco is playing great, so well that he destroyed the Broncos solid Defense. Ravens have a better D than the Pats and the revenge factor.



;-) 
This game is shaping up to be the whine bowl.

Picking the 49ers in a low scoring game.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Solvang said:


> Seems to be a lot of whining on this thread about whining, LOL
> 
> Ross


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I believe Baltimore will win this.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Solvang said:


> Seems to be a lot of whining on this thread about whining, LOL
> 
> Ross


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

road kill said:


> I believe Baltimore will win this.


x 2 !!!!!!!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

just like in the field trial world I will take the NFC over the AFC


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

road kill said:


> I believe Baltimore will win this.


I sincerely hope Lewis goes out on a losing note so you are probably right.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Tom Brady fined 10k for slide.
http://network.yardbarker.com/nfl/a...lide/12737638?linksrc=home_x_rg_head_12737638


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Dustin D said:


> Tom Brady fined 10k for slide.
> http://network.yardbarker.com/nfl/a...lide/12737638?linksrc=home_x_rg_head_12737638


Should of been more.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Dustin D said:


> Tom Brady fined 10k for slide.
> http://network.yardbarker.com/nfl/a...lide/12737638?linksrc=home_x_rg_head_12737638


Give me a break... Why don't they just play flag football? 

I don't give a hoot about Brady, but the league is become more watered down and sissified (if that's a word) every year. First it was all the protection of the QB's, then the defenses couldn't make certain tackles. Then the QBs could slide.Now they can't slide and stick their leg up... Jeez... If he's sliding the guys isn't supposed to be on him anyway. 

Just have them wear pink all season long, with flags on their belts and call it good. 

I'll go find a Rugby game to watch.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

huntinman said:


> Give me a break... Why don't they just play flag football?
> 
> I don't give a hoot about Brady, but the league is become more watered down and sissified (if that's a word) every year. First it was all the protection of the QB's, then the defenses couldn't make certain tackles. Then the QBs could slide.Now they can't slide and stick their leg up... Jeez... If he's sliding the guys isn't supposed to be on him anyway.
> 
> ...


You must have not looked at the play the guy wsn't on him. Secondly cleats to certain parts of the anatomy are not a pleasant experience. Click on Dustins link and I think you will see why he should have been fined.

I can't wait to see if Bellycheck gets a fine for sticking his pacifier in his mouth and refusing to be interviewed after they got their butts kicked.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

duk4me said:


> You must have not looked at the play the guy wsn't on him. Secondly cleats to certain parts of the anatomy are not a pleasant experience. Click on Dustins link and I think you will see why he should have been fined.
> 
> I can't wait to see if Bellycheck gets a fine for sticking his pacifier in his mouth and refusing to be interviewed after they got their butts kicked.


I saw the play... I don't really care about Brady or the play. I'm talking about the road the league has been going down for a few years now... 

Powder puff regards


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

That makes perfect sense; fine Brady for doing something which resulted in no injury or penalty. 

Meanwhile Welker almost has his head taken off by an illegal hit that was penalized for 15 yards and an automatic first down and has to leave the game to collect his wits. No fine. Go figure out that one. - Paul


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

paul young said:


> That makes perfect sense; fine Brady for doing something which resulted in no injury or penalty.
> 
> Meanwhile Welker almost has his head taken off by an illegal hit that was penalized for 15 yards and an automatic first down and has to leave the game to collect his wits. No fine. Go figure out that one. - Paul


Its ok his wife can do his talking for him.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

huntinman said:


> I saw the play... I don't really care about Brady or the play. I'm talking about the road the league has been going down for a few years now...
> 
> Powder puff regards


Bill there is a difference in a clean knock you off your cleats hit and a cleats to the balls cheap shot. Remember he is sliding not to get hit and during this he tries to castrate the guy.

A cheap shot is a cheap shot and Brady took a cheap shot. Great qb btw made Bellychecks career.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

duk4me said:


> Bill there is a difference in a clean knock you off your cleats hit and a cleats to the balls cheap shot. Remember he is sliding not to get hit and during this he tries to castrate the guy.
> 
> A cheap shot is a cheap shot and Brady took a cheap shot. Great qb btw made Bellychecks career.


Brady sliding spikes up is like a baseball player sliding spikes up at second base to break up a double play, its a cheap chicken excrement move..the QB is being given a free shot by sliding to avoid getting decapitated, coming in with spikes up is a good way to get your legs snapped in two...and I am a Brady fan, but he knows better


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

duk4me said:


> Bill there is a difference in a clean knock you off your cleats hit and a cleats to the balls cheap shot. Remember he is sliding not to get hit and during this he tries to castrate the guy.
> 
> A cheap shot is a cheap shot and Brady took a cheap shot. Great qb btw made Bellychecks career.


I don't know how many times or ways I have to say it. I don't care about Brady, the slide the cheap shot, the guys balls, whatever. I am talking about the downward slide in quality of football being played over the last half dozen or more years since the league has become more and more anti-defense and anti-contact. That particular play means nothing to me except that it is a sign of the way the league has gone, starting with the slide itself... Then the whining about it. In years back, they would have taken care of it on the field. Now, it could mean a suspension or worse. 

Who ever thought pro football players would be whining days after a game about a QBs slide? Wonder what Mean Joe Greene or Jack Lambert would have said about the slide? 

Again, I am not a Patriots or Brady fan... I just think the whole thing is insulting to football.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

huntinman said:


> I don't know how many times or ways I have to say it. I don't care about Brady, the slide the cheap shot, the guys balls, whatever. I am talking about the downward slide in quality of football being played over the last half dozen or more years since the league has become more and more anti-defense and anti-contact. That particular play means nothing to me except that it is a sign of the way the league has gone, starting with the slide itself... Then the whining about it. In years back, they would have taken care of it on the field. Now, it could mean a suspension or worse.
> 
> Who ever thought pro football players would be whining days after a game about a QBs slide? Wonder what Mean Joe Greene or Jack Lambert would have said about the slide?
> 
> ...


Alot of those old players families are lining up to sue the NFL and perhaps bring about the demise of football. Much like prof boxing times change.

Two mules meeting on this one.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Go back to the leather helmet without a face guard and you would end majority of the head trauma and all of the face mask issues.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Ed reed didnt really care about the slide. After the game Brady text him to apoligize. Reed just called him back and they talked. He said I know Tom is not a dirt player and he is a great competitior. Reed was saying players do stuff when they are caught up in the moment of the game. 

Also this is not the first time the NFL has fined players for plays that were not flagged on the field.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

j towne said:


> Ed reed didnt really care about the slide. After the game Brady text him to apoligize. Reed just called him back and they talked. He said I know Tom is not a dirt player and he is a great competitior. Reed was saying players do stuff when they are caught up in the moment of the game.
> 
> Also this is not the first time the NFL has fined players for plays that were not flagged on the field.


He would have cared if his gonads ended up around the horse collar area.

But it is what it is. Officials miscalls, even on replays, and it was a cheap shot regardless of the heat of the moment. I;m sure that cat for Detroit with the name I can't pronounce was only caught in the heat of them moment a couple of times.


The cheapest shot I"ve seen was from Welkers wife and I don't like Ray Lewis at all.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Players wives should have a gag order. 
Reed has a bad groin that is why he laid on the ground after he got head butted on the fair catch. 
I don't think Brady was aiming for his junk. Just trying to put a foot up it take out reed as he jumped over him.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)




----------

